# Old Bay Seasoning & Red Wine Vinegar



## Abacha (Nov 9, 2008)

Has anyone come across either of these two items in Dubai? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Dunno about the first, the second you either get as red grape vinegar or you go to A&E, they sell Balsamic so....

Failing that you make your own, but weirdly enough I never have enough wine left over...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

What is OLd B seasoning? I presuem soem American product.

Red wine vingar = red grape vinegar. In most supermarkets


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

No old bay. Another item that I have given up looking for and just ordered from amazon or netgrocer.


----------

